# Autumn back hunting...



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Auts went today. She did real good but is stiff and sore tonight...but so am I. My shooting sucked bad and the day was much longer than it needed to be to get our three birds. She had one particularly great point. She was locked up. I walked around a small patch of tall stuff to walk in on the bird. There she was...there I was...there the 5x5 mule deer buck was. All of us within 15 yards of each other staring at each other. He bounced off. He was gorgeous...and FAT. Every year...After Deer season...I see some huge mulie bucks in this cover...they often get up and just meander along with me. Weird but fun.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Cool... wish you had vid's or some pics. Only in your memory.... :wink:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Too true. Would be cool to have a cap mounted camera you could remotely control.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

60 Minutes had a segment on the GoPro camera for that kind of use. So I checked YouTube for bird hunting clips but wasn't impressed with the quality of the image. Might just be a matter of setting the functions?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Hmmm...will take a look


----------

